# My two new males from aquabid



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Coming October
Two new males from aquabid

hAD to have the first one instant buy!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

&&&&


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful! Love how the first one looks tie-dyed


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

YaY! THEY'RE PINK = :-D


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

I totally would have bought that first one too! They are both beautiful!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

And


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

This one


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

And im dying to see this one!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

animallover4lyfe said:


> And im dying to see this one!


Wow, that guy is beautiful!

I think it's safe to say that when it comes to bettas, you definitely have a "type" ;-)


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Wow, that guy is beautiful!
> 
> I think it's safe to say that when it comes to bettas, you definitely have a "type" ;-)



Yes for sure! Im very girly. Lol i love pink so hard to find!!!!


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

That second one is beautiful.

Are you going to be breeding any of them, or just collecting?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

bambijarvis said:


> That second one is beautiful.
> 
> Are you going to be breeding any of them, or just collecting?



Im just a collector  wish i had time to breed! Did it once absolutely loved it


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I can take one off your hands hee hee lol


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Very pretty. I like the coloration effect on the first guy, looks like tie dye


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

:nicefish:I love that pink one, soooooo pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Gorgeous fish!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

A pink collector  I can send a few your way hehe 

I see them at Wal-Mart, PetCo, and PetSmart all the time over here. I have 2.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

PetMania said:


> A pink collector  I can send a few your way hehe
> 
> I see them at Wal-Mart, PetCo, and PetSmart all the time over here. I have 2.


Oh really?? Haha not here. Never seen a pink one ESP solid pink ! I got all my pink babies from Thailand from one breeder only


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I see this one veiltail type (a pink,purple, & red multi-color) every time I go to a petstore. I wish there were pink females, though. I would breed her with my veiltail and cross my fingers for a solid


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

PetMania said:


> I see this one veiltail type (a pink,purple, & red multi-color) every time I go to a petstore. I wish there were pink females, though. I would breed her with my veiltail and cross my fingers for a solid


Haha ya eh. I'm not into veil tails though


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1382023290

Saw this guy and thought of you, lol.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

SorcerersApprentice said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1382023290
> 
> Saw this guy and thought of you, lol.


Hahha ya hes nice but the red ruins it for me


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

animallover4lyfe said:


> Oh really?? Haha not here. Never seen a pink one ESP solid pink ! I got all my pink babies from Thailand from one breeder only


You mean from different breeders...?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

litelboyblu said:


> You mean from different breeders...?


No. I got all 5 of my pink hm from one breeder


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

animallover4lyfe said:


> No. I got all 5 of my pink hm from one breeder



well the 2 males you posted pics of are different breeder the first is baleangbettas and the second is bettaakapes (different breeder but both in thailand


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

litelboyblu said:


> well the 2 males you posted pics of are different breeder the first is baleangbettas and the second is bettaakapes (different breeder but both in thailand


????? I know... I said my PINK halfmoons are all from the same breeder wasnt talking about the other ones


----------



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

The first one is beautiful (well, they all are!!!) Will you be breeding him? I'd be very interested in buying some fry off you. I found a similar one in Petsmart (just coloring, the spread is nothing like him), and have been becoming more and more interested in koi Betta. Sadly I heard they don't pass on their colorings as well as other Betta, especially since mine was a rescue from PetSmart.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Aryia said:


> The first one is beautiful (well, they all are!!!) Will you be breeding him? I'd be very interested in buying some fry off you. I found a similar one in Petsmart (just coloring, the spread is nothing like him), and have been becoming more and more interested in koi Betta. Sadly I heard they don't pass on their colorings as well as other Betta, especially since mine was a rescue from PetSmart.


Haha thank u! Sadly i wont be breeding  i have no time too otherwise i would definitely love too!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Pink pink pink pink! Plus, the fry wouldn't _all_ be pink. Well, depending on the background and who you breed him with. If they were...it's time to pull out my wallet. Lol.


----------



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

Lend him to me for a month! (hahah just kidding) Now I really want to buy some Betta from Thailand too T.T As good as the Betta from U.S. breeders are.. the ones listed on Aquabid are usually just reposted all the time.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

animallover4lyfe said:


> ????? I know... I said my PINK halfmoons are all from the same breeder wasnt talking about the other ones


XD sorry i thought you meant all of your betta's lol :lol:


----------



## Gallifrey (Sep 22, 2013)

They're all incredibly beautiful! ^____^ Makes me want to catch a couple betta fish in the rice fields whenever I visit family in Cambodia again.


----------



## FlotsamandJetsam (Oct 14, 2013)

so pretty!


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

Beautiful fish! A little jealous over here.. =)


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1382272609

Cute, but not worth $100 o.o


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

SorcerersApprentice said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1382272609
> 
> Cute, but not worth $100 o.o


Nevermind, someone bid on him @ $100 so maybe he is!


----------

